# Leeville La.



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

A couple of fish from the Leeville trip last week. 

The big reds weren't the only thing biting. Those damn no see ums were brutal. That's why my son has his collar buttoned. We went through a dozen cans of insect repellant along with a couple of bottles of skin so soft. I even tried rubbing fabric softner sheets on my arms and legs to no avail. Those things absolutely drive me nuts


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish! I tried Skins So Soft and Off when I was camping at Cape San Blas one year to keep the biting flies off me. After these chemicals dried, the brutal beasts were back after my blood. Cutters and Deep Woods did better for longer. The other thing that I found that worked fairly well was elemental sulfur if you don't mind the smell. This stuff keeps the chiggers off of me in the woods. Not sure about NoSeeUms.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*Leeville*

I'm thinking about nibbling on some garlic buds or taking some garlic pills the next time. I know I used to work with some cajuns and that's what they did for mosquitos. I love garlic so it won't be bad, for me anway. My fishing buddies might not like it too much though.


----------

